# A very 'Rocky' pool of plenty !



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Boy did I sit down on a steelheads dream pool and boy was it appreciated. From just before sunrise until I was out of eggs my stick was bent. For the most part I was alone which, sorry to be selfish, was freak'n great !!! Today's high numbers was my best this year. I even called buds down when I knew the rock would fish and no takers until 2 pm. At 2:15 that buddy was high five'n me. He brought 3 dozen minnows which this pool hadnt seen today. Oh ya game on again...... I can only hope this rain misses us...... Here's a few pics


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

That's awesome. Nice lookin fish.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

bwarrenuk said:


> That's awesome. Nice lookin fish.


Thanks bud, still flying !


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I want to congratulate u but I'm jealous


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats anyway!!!!!


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

If I win the power ball tonight. How much would it take for the location? Lol


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

That first pic looks like a hen with a kype


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Kicking myself cause I decided to not go today, thinking there would be mad crowds


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Kicking myself cause I decided to not go today, thinking there would be mad crowds


I'm with you on that!! I decided to get a late start and check out ledge lake. Figured with the rain it might be open....nope. Thought about hitting the rock but figured it would be packed by 10am. Stupid, stupid stupid. At least I went to the store and got a new pair of waders and some arctic socks.


----------

